# looking for rythym git/vocals in belleville



## Gene Machine (Sep 22, 2007)

hi, i'm looking for a rythym guitar player, who can sing some backup. i am in a 3 piece rock band, and i play and sing. we need another guitar and some backup vocals, as well as any lead vocals or occasional lead guitar you want to throw in.

this is an ideal gig for someone who plays, but hasn't been out playing before or in a long time. if you want to get out and play for a change, no pressure, with a great group of guys, we're for you. 

we practice in belleville, but are from around quinte. we are all about having fun and putting a fun show.


----------

